# Neighborhood Dispute



## TimoS (Oct 9, 2006)

Just received this from a friend of mine:

This is a true story, it happened  in Utah and  was on the news! 

I thought  each of you could use a little comic relief
today. Here's the story. A city  councilman, Mark Easton, lives in this   
neighborhood He had a  beautiful view of the east mountains, until a new neighbor purchased the lot  below his house and built.

Apparently, the new home was 18 inches higher  than the ordi nances would allow, so Mark Easton, mad about his lost view,  went to the city to make sure they enforced the lower roof line ordinance.  

Mark and  his new neighbor had some great arguments about this as you can imagine -  not great feelings. The new neighbor had to drop the roof line - no doubt at  great expense. 

Recently,  Mark Easton called the city and informed them that his new neighbor had installed some  vents on the side of his home.  

Mark didn't like the  look of these vents and asked the city to investigate.

When they  went to Mark's home to see the vent view, this is what they found... (see  attached pictures).


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 9, 2006)

AWESOME!! LOL!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2006)

That is great!   I love it!


----------



## TimoS (Oct 9, 2006)

It even seems to be true. The Snopes article gives more details: http://www.snopes.com/photos/risque/ventcover.asp


----------



## bydand (Oct 9, 2006)

That is too funny.  Kind of riding the line here though, the first guy had a valid complaint if the new house did not meet zoning restrictions.  There is a 1.5 Million dollar house sitting on the beach in Ludington, Michigan that has never had the final inspection cleared because the owner had it built 7 feet higher than zoning would allow.  Even after the builder, inspectors, and zoning board told him it was too tall to pass final inspection before anybody could move into it.  I guess he thought he would just out sue the township and get his "dream" house, he was wrong.  It has sat empty for almost 4 years now.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 9, 2006)

That is so beautiful... poetic really!


----------



## The Master (Oct 9, 2006)

Funny.  So, was there any action after that taken?


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

The Master said:


> Funny. So, was there any action after that taken?


 
Ayup. The snopes link has the details.   The pattern was taken down, and there is a 3 week old video clip whose title suggests that the matter may end up in court.  Didn't catch the video though.

Funny as hell though...


----------

